# FEAR FACTOR



## piranhapat (Oct 11, 2003)

Did anybody see fear factor today. They said it was a piranha tank and you had to go in there with them. But just looking at them it was a joke. It was pacu in the tank. .... No real piranhas..........


----------



## eodtec (Oct 23, 2003)

Yeah I saw it, I didnt notice that there were pacu, but I did notice it was prolly cruel to the fish, with all those humans almost stepping on them and stressing them out, Im not sure I would have made a stunt like that.


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

They were for sure pacu very easy to tell....fear factor I don't think would of allowed them to really be in a tank full of piranhas. They for sure would of gotten biten and that just isn't safe. Fear factor takes alot of guts to do all the stunts but your really never in deathly harm. 
As for the cruelity they really don't care I dont' think


----------



## Terror_In_Side (Dec 16, 2003)

ya I saw the tank full of pacus too, everyone in my hows was like "candice you gotta see this". Woudl be freaky being in there if you actaully thought they were piranha.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

U newb u totally ripped my topic








http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=23320


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Hehe j/k but u did rip my topic.


----------



## Terror_In_Side (Dec 16, 2003)

lol


----------

